# Hey scottish peeps



## Mrs Claus (29 June 2013)

I m looking for a new riding school I have been to  5 in total one i used to go has closed down

has any heard any good about Hazelhead riding school and Ladyleys equestrian centre?

I went to have a look at Hazelhead the horses and ponies look in good con

any help please?


----------



## heebiejeebies (29 June 2013)

Would help if we knew which area you live in


----------



## Mrs Claus (29 June 2013)

am in the North east of scotland area my nearest big town is aberdeen or ellon


----------



## coss (29 June 2013)

There's Wardhaugh Riding School but that might be quite a distance for you to go.
There's Strathorn Farm and The Cabin which would be closer to you.
Hayfield in Aberdeen. Maybe Loanhead?
I didn't think Ladyleys was a riding school but I could be wrong! I think most places you can hire and get your own instructor in if you've got your own horse - eg Fountain


----------



## Mrs Claus (30 June 2013)

Thanks for posting S farm is still runing but giving horses & ponies a break 25th august. Been to Cabin just wasn't my cup of tea


----------



## Britestar (30 June 2013)

Ladyleys is not a riding school.  Hayfield is still going and ladymire at Ellon is still going.  I believe there is someone near Cuminestown but I don't know the name.


----------



## brucea (30 June 2013)

Oldfold too.


----------



## Tayto (30 June 2013)

Tillyoch outside Peterculter is really good. I had a major confidence crisis a while ago and they really helped me get over it. The stables and school are beautiful too


----------



## Mrs Claus (1 July 2013)

Thank u everyone sorry for thinking Ladyleys is a RS Britestar your thinking of Upperton Keithton


----------



## spookypony (1 July 2013)

Hayfield, in Hazlehead Park, has good instructors and a graded system that means you're generally placed with people of like ability. The place is a bit run down on the surface, due to its age, but there have been a lot of recent improvements, and more coming in the pipeline. You can also train for Stages, Horse Ownership exams, and the like there. You can also take private lessons, and bring your own horse.


----------



## Mrs Claus (21 July 2013)

I have not rang yet but I m going to Aberdeen riding club


----------



## JoJo_ (22 July 2013)

Ladyleys is just a large livery yard (my yard  ). I went to Hayfield about 10yrs ago and I believe it is not as good as it used to be. Most of the people I know that have lessons go to the Cabin these days. It is quite easy to get to too.


----------

